

Google open-sourcing their servlet engine (sort of) - mark_h
http://google-opensource.blogspot.com/2009/01/opengse-released.html

======
anuraggoel
FactoryFactory sighting!

[http://code.google.com/p/opengse/source/browse/trunk/transpo...](http://code.google.com/p/opengse/source/browse/trunk/transports/nio/java/com/google/opengse/core/ServletEngineFactoryFactory.java)

~~~
tlrobinson
They should have used _Google_ Guice! I haven't used it, but it sounds like an
interesting framework:

[http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2948853912335655747&...](http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2948853912335655747&ei=2aF_SZWcJaS2qAPIteGWDg)

------
timf
Quoting from the article, this sums it up:

 _"For folks outside of Google, there's really no compelling argument to drop
Apache Tomcat/Jetty, etc. in favor of OpenGSE's reference servlet engine, but
anyone interested in servlet engine and servlet spec compliance would have a
fantastic learning resource available to them"_

~~~
paul
I think they are really trying to discourage usage. It used to be a nice,
fast, and simple http server (when it was originally written), but from a
quick look it appears that they made all "enterprisy" with FactoryFactories
and whatnot.

Java the language is ok, but I the culture is dangerous.

~~~
vsiva68
I've heard this sentiment echoed numerous times (esp. by people who love
Python).Could you guys clarify more as to the different things to keep in mind
while writing "good" Java? Are there examples of Java projects you'd consider
good and worth learning from?

As far as Python (and dynamic languages in general) goes, I haven't heard any
good responses to Ted Dziuba's blog post:
<http://teddziuba.com/2008/12/python-makes-me-nervous.html> I can see that a
startup would prefer Python/Ruby to Java, but what about bigger projects?

~~~
anamax
Dziuba says "In Java, static typing makes the method signature into a recipe:
it's all the shit you need to make this method work."

What definition of "work" are we using?

He also write "As a programmer in a team, you need rules. You need structure.
You need order."

Some of us think that the rules matter, that it's not just having rules, but
having the right rules.

~~~
tlrobinson
His definition of "work" appears to be "compile".

------
anuraggoel
Time to update the project README?

[http://code.google.com/p/opengse/source/browse/trunk/README....](http://code.google.com/p/opengse/source/browse/trunk/README.google)

 _... (This is currently a hidden project with members-only access; a Google
Account is required in order to become a member and access it.)..._

Edit: They just fixed it. The power of open-source.

~~~
cdibona
Yep. It's obviously not hidden :-)

------
hello_moto
"... raw HTTP processing and a shell which wraps that inner core and ... the
compliance shell... this compliance shell can wrap our internal corporate
version, the Google Servlet Engine, ..."

Something wraps something that wraps something else. Sounds familiar from what
I've seen in my office. Coincidentally, most developers in my workplace swears
by Java.

